

Ask HN: Alternative to Snipplr.com? - nkm

http://snipplr.com/ is a little webapp that let's you save and share snippets of code, it has an open API and plugins for many IDEs and code editors.<p>It was originally created by Tyler Hall (http://clickontyler.com/) on 2006, who sold it (I suppose) to the guys behind http://raven-seo-tools.com/ in early 2008.<p>Since then, the site has only been updated in order to add more and more ads and on top of that, it has been completely taken over by spammers.<p>In its most recent update -and despite the huge spam problem- they have just added even more ads, so I have finally decided to take my snippets out of there.<p>I'm currently considering http://pastie.org/ and http://gist.github.com/ as alternatives, but none of them offers the core functionalities that I'm looking for.<p>I would like it to have:<p>- Public/Private snippets.
- Advanced search and browse by language
- TextMate integration.
- Comments and/or Versioning<p>Any recommendations?
======
frw
I really like <http://gist.github.com>

------
nkm
I will go for Github's Gists, then.

Thanks for the replies.

------
DanBlake
tinypaste.com does most of that, sans textmate integration.

